# Wavy or Straight?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It is always hard to tell in puppies for me. Puppy coats change so many times before they get their adult coats.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

Arthur's 17 weeks, and his coat has been darkening toward what his adult coat will be. They say you can tell by looking at the color of the ears. I think his mom was wavy (field dog) and his dad the less wavy show dog type. All of a sudden these last few days Arthur's fur is getting wavy and coarser! It's very handsome when brushed, and I'll be glad if he takes after the field dog side, as he'll be swimming and such.


----------



## Heatherjfitz (May 4, 2012)

I guess I don't really have a preference, but I do wonder if the wavy is harder to brush out? And can the wavy coat look shiny and smooth like the straight ones can? I live in the pacific northwest (washington state) where it is cold and rainy most of the year... so I think the dense coat will be great for our area. She so far only likes the undercoat comb, and the flea comb... it will probably take some time for her to like the slicker brush.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I think it is difficult to tell. Max's ears are still darker than most of the rest of his body. He ended-up with a curly coat, and quite thick.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lilly's was straight and now becoming more wavy as she's getting older. More so on her back. Her crimps are also more noticeable when she gets wet which was reverse for my other golden I had, her crimps went away when she got older. Lilly is also finally getting darker, almost to the color of her ears but I expect her coat to change again after this next heat cycle and as she continues to mature.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

At the dog park we've twice been asked if Arthur is a lab. His fur is clearly wavy now, but still short. His tail has the beginnings of feathering, and in the back of his front legs is some softer fur. Fun to see these changes! Yesterday I found two tiny tennis balls and a nylabone he had in early weeks. I wouldn't dare to let him have them now, but it was interesting to see this evidence of how much he's grown!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper has mostly straight hair, but has wavy hair down his back. Right now he has a major case of the frizzies since I gave him a bath. We also live in Washington State, so he gets a lot of the frizzies! He also has a couple of cowlicks (I think that's the right term). The hair grows in difference directions and then meets up. Sort of like the zipper that some dogs have on their faces. But his are on his sides and back. He doesn't have an adult coat yet, so I think they'll probaby go away.


----------

